# IVF-ers what cd did you start treatment?



## Mrs T

Hello 
just a quick question?

those of your that have had or starting folical stimulation injections for IVF. what cycle day did you start on?.... did you get your :bfp:

My dr said I was to start on cd 2 (Tomorrow) but the clinic dont scan on Sundays, so am booked in for Monday morning instead. Do any of you think this will make a difference to my treatment??


----------



## CurlySue

I think different hospitals/clinics have different protocols. Am due to start on CD23 of my NEXT cycle (i.e. May, since hospital is closed until May). Two weeks, I think, of Buserelin and then a further two or three weeks of Menopur. Will be on low dose so they expect me to take longer to respond, etc etc. 

I think some hospitals do a short protocol. Is that what yours is? Do you not do Down Regulation?


----------



## Mrs T

CurlySue said:


> I think different hospitals/clinics have different protocols. Am due to start on CD23 of my NEXT cycle (i.e. May, since hospital is closed until May). Two weeks, I think, of Buserelin and then a further two or three weeks of Menopur. Will be on low dose so they expect me to take longer to respond, etc etc.
> 
> I think some hospitals do a short protocol. Is that what yours is? Do you not do Down Regulation?

Why is your clinic closed for so long?? I thought mine was bad enought not scanning on a weekend! Although I did notice that over Easter they do have reduced hourse but never closed.

My clinic has never mentioned down regulating. the protocal they've always discussed was to start stimulating on cd2 ( i've go it all written out with drugs and dosages in my journal) then egg collection anytime from cd 10 to 14 depending on folical size. 
Is this your 1st cycle?


----------



## CurlySue

They are 'moving' apparently into an extended building so they are doing no egg collections for anybody this cycle. I am so peeved about it because I was expecting to start drugs in two weeks time but now I have to wait until my NEXT period, which makes it drag on even longer. 

Yours must be a short cycle then. That is a VERY short protocol, in fact. You only do injections for 8 days? That is mental.


----------



## maz

Mrs T - are you taking cetrotide to stop you from ovulating early? Or is the clinic just hoping to get you in time? My friend was on a short protocol, but she took tablets from Day 21 to delay her period, and then when she stopped them her period came two days later. Then she started stimming and had to take cetrotide from day 5 to stop her ovulating spontaneously. She had egg collection on approx day 14 of her new cycle...

On both my cycles, I started my down regulating injections on CD21 - then I stimulate for 12 days and then have egg collection approx 48 hours after my last stimming injection. I got my :bfp: on my first cycle but unfortunately I'm back again ... enough said eh??


----------



## vineyard

I had my period on January 21st and started BCPs. I then started lupron on February 11th. I stopped BCPs on February 18th. I started FSH on February 25th. I had egg retrieval March 7th. I had transfer on March 12th. I got my BFP on March 20th.


----------



## Mrs T

the only drugs am on are *puregon* starting on cd 2/3, *Orgalutran* from cd 6/7 then a one off injection of *Pregnyl* just before egg collection. As far as I know all these drugs are for folical stimulation, I've had not pre period preperation. Just had to wait for this cycle to start... which was today! During my treatment I will be having scan and bloods to monitored for ovulation (its all very similar to the feritlty treatment, not IVF I had in Doha at the end of last year... they called it timed intercourse)
So i guess my IVF treatment sounds easy!!!!????( I'll answer that question next month!) 
The reasons for our ivf is mainly due to my dh spermcount, our only option was IVF/ISCI... maybe thats why our FS put me on this treatment plan.


----------



## Mrs T

vineyard said:


> I had my period on January 21st and started BCPs. I then started lupron on February 11th. I stopped BCPs on February 18th. I started FSH on February 25th. I had egg retrieval March 7th. I had transfer on March 12th. I got my BFP on March 20th.

Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs T

CurlySue said:


> They are 'moving' apparently into an extended building so they are doing no egg collections for anybody this cycle. I am so peeved about it because I was expecting to start drugs in two weeks time but now I have to wait until my NEXT period, which makes it drag on even longer.
> 
> Yours must be a short cycle then. That is a VERY short protocol, in fact. You only do injections for 8 days? That is mental.

That is bad timing of your clinic.... The wait is the hardest! 
Are you treating the this time as a break in ttc?


----------



## Mrs T

OK....Sould i be worried that my IVF protocal is so differant from what everyone has mentioned so far?


----------



## maz

Hi Mrs T - I just found this information via yahoo .... *Orgalutran is used to prevent premature luteinisation during controlled ovarian stimulation for assisted reproduction techniques (ART).*

Did you post a while back that your AMH results were a bit on the low side, or have I mixed you up with someone else?? 

If I have understood correctly, Orgalutran is the same as Cetrotide, which basically stops you from ovulating yourself. My friend was on a similar protocol (just with different drugs) and had quite a few scans and blood tests done as well, to make sure the drugs were working and to determine when she started on her Cetrotide. I'm guessing that your clinic are using the Puregon to *boost *what your own body does itself instead of suppressing your normal hormone function and taking over completely...

I'm pretty sure that your clinic have selected the best drug regime for how they expect your body to respond - after all it's in their best interests to get you pregnant ...

Good luck with your treatment - I really hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## wannabmum

Hi huni, first of all wanted to say good luck with u cycle and I'm sure the one day wont make a difference :hugs:

In my last ICSI/IVF I was on short protocol and started stims on cycle day 2 this ended with :bfn: but this time I'm getting ready to start NHS try and am down reg first at first they told me to start down reg on cycle day 21 but then changed to cycle day 20, I have to down reg for approx 3 weeks then will start stims but there are few different protocol's..

Anyway good luck again hope u get ur :bfp:

xxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## Mrs T

Wow thanks Maz 
your a star, thanks for taking the time to look that up. I think that was me, I have a low egg reserve. I was begining to wonder what my Dr had planned for me!!! Having said that we have full faith in my clinic, it was the 1st clinic to get IVF twics in 82 and they did the first ICSI procedure too... think they know there stuff!
your location says NI... where is that.... sorry if I sound blond... but i am!


----------



## Mrs T

wannabmum said:


> Hi huni, first of all wanted to say good luck with u cycle and I'm sure the one day wont make a difference :hugs:
> 
> In my last ICSI/IVF I was on short protocol and started stims on cycle day 2 this ended with :bfn: but this time I'm getting ready to start NHS try and am down reg first at first they told me to start down reg on cycle day 21 but then changed to cycle day 20, I have to down reg for approx 3 weeks then will start stims but there are few different protocol's..
> 
> Anyway good luck again hope u get ur :bfp:
> 
> xxxxxxx:hug:

Thank you and good luck to you too.
Did you go private 1st time and now its NHS? can I ask where in scotland are you? Am from Aberdeen.
We'd never get NHS because my dh has 3 grown daughter from a previous marrage, we decided to come to London for the IVF.


----------



## wannabmum

Hi huni, yeh first round was private with the GCRM in Glasgow they were brill if treatment doesn't work this time or even if it does in future I'd defo go bk........

I stay nr the Kincardine Bridge, how u feeling about ur cycle??

xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Mrs T

Am really excited and positive... cant wait to get started. 

When we started looking into clinics we had no idea where to start. There was only a couple of options in our home town so we decided to come to london... hoping to give ourselfs the best possible chance. I guess only time will tell.....


----------



## latestarter

Hi Mrs. T,

It sounds like you are on a "flare protocol". I was on it for my last IVF as well. I started suppression drugs (superfact) on cd2 and then stim injections on cd 4. So it sounds perfectly normal for me.

I ended up cancelling my cycle, because I had 2 dominant follicles that matured too quickly. My RE thought I could do better, so I'm doing a different protocol this next time around.

I've read that many women use this protocol and have had success - especially if you have a low follicle count.

I wouldn't worry - it sounds like you are on the right track.

Good luck!


----------



## FJL

There are lots and lots of different protocols. Sounds to me that you're doing some kind of antagonist cycle and they tend to be quick and are supposed to produce better quality eggs.

I've done the long down reg cycles which is pretty much the same as Vineyards...BCP for 21 days, then start lucrin (down reg), a few days later get a very light AF, then FSH (I too am on purgon) starts and around 10-15 days later, depending on how I respond, I trigger with pregnyl or ovidrel.

Your FS knows what he/she is doing and have put you on this protocol thinking that it would be the best for you, so don't stress about it being different.

I got a BFP on my first cycle but sadly lost it at just 4 weeks :(

Good luck to you!


----------



## maz

Hi Mrs T

You're very welcome - I'm a nosey git anyway, and like to be as informed and have as good an understanding as possible - so I like researching medical stuff... My friend had a low AMH reading - I think hers was 4.8 or something, so she was on a similar protocol to what you're going on. My AMH was 12.4 which is why I have to down regulate...

Anyhoo, I live in Northern Ireland, but am too lazy to write Northern Ireland. There - I just did it twice - if I'd done it first time I would actually have saved myself some time :rofl:

Like all the other girls have said, I'm sure your FS knows exactly what he/she is doing, and will want you to have a positive outcome - after all, it reflects in their success rates. Good luck for monday - I'm sure all will go well for you.


----------



## Mrs T

Thanks for your sharing your experences.
:dust: baby dust to us all :dust:


----------

